# Sticky  Equipment articles and FAQ



## Wasserpest

This post contains a compilation of links to helpful threads, FAQs, and articles.


How to build a CO2 regulator

CO2 Primer

Overview of Auto-dosing Methods
Peristaltic Dosing Pump article


----------

